# Geekvape S100 Box Mod (Aegis Solo 2)



## Timwis (10/8/21)

1. IP68 rating tri-proof mod
2. Powered by single 18650 battery, max 100W output
3. 1.08 inch TFT Full Screen
4. Accidental press protection
5. A-lock, toggle the A-lock left/ right to turn on/off the A-lock
6. VVW/ VPC/ Bypass/ Stealth modes

Brand: Geekvape
Unit: 1 Set
Battery: Single 18650 battery (not included)
Output: Max 100W
Output Voltage: max 8.5V
Resistance Range: 0.1-3ohm
Screen: 1.08 inch TFT display
Charging: 5V/2A
Low Voltage Warning: 3.3V+-0.1V
PCBA Temperature alarm: 85C
Longest vaping time: 10s
Working temperature: -10-40C
Stand-by current: < 10uA
Storage temperature: -20-60C
Relatve humidity: 10% RH- 70% RH
Thread: 510

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------

